# Tips on first RDA Build



## Faheem777 (7/10/16)

Hello All

So I finally got myself an RDA (Velocity V2 clone) to see what it's all about and did my first build using a prebuilt UD 1.2 ohm coil (26g Kantal, 2.8mm ID) and wicking with Cotton Bacon V2. There's a decent amount of clouds (I prefer MTL and flavour over clouds) and OK flavour. I feel as though the flavour isn't enough, and I may be doing something wrong. Any tips on how I can get more flavour? Also with regard to the placement of the coil, is it fine in the pictures? (In terms of closeness to post, height above airflow etc)

Any tips will be much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (7/10/16)

I would use Claptons and only 6 to 8 wraps.
Try and use less wraps on your current setup and just spread them apart. Lower resistance and better heat dispersion.
Position your coils closer to the tank and try and minimise your airflow on your tank. More air = more clouds and less flavour.
Go for dual build but lower your wattage since you want to do MTL. Dual coils = quicker evaporation for same draw = more flavour.
Hope this makes sense to you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/16)

I dont know the Velocity atty @Faheem777 so I dont know exactly where the airhole would be from your pics
But your coil looks great in the photo!
Congrats

Regarding coil positioning. This is a trial and error thing and depends on the atty. You need to experiment with small changes. Slightly above airhole, inline, slightly below airhole. Then at different distances from the centre. I.e. Near the edge, in the middle and close to the centre.

For my RM2 (different atty) i find lower down has a bit more flavour, higher up has more throat hit. And close to the edge tends to give me the best vape.

Another thing you could try if you like MTL vaping is 28g wire and smaller ID coil. Should give you a crisper vape suitable for MTL in my view. Thats what has worked for me, your experience on this atty may be different.


----------



## KZOR (7/10/16)

I have also found that a authentic tank always produces better flavour than a clone. My opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777 (7/10/16)

KZOR said:


> I would use Claptons and only 6 to 8 wraps.
> Try and use less wraps on your current setup and just spread them apart. Lower resistance and better heat dispersion.
> Position your coils closer to the tank and try and minimise your airflow on your tank. More air = more clouds and less flavour.
> Go for dual build but lower your wattage since you want to do MTL. Dual coils = quicker evaporation for same draw = more flavour.
> Hope this makes sense to you.



Thanks @KZOR, it does make perfect sense  When you say position coil closer to the tank, you mean near the edge right?


----------



## KZOR (7/10/16)

Faheem777 said:


> you mean near the edge right


Closer to the bottom ..... lower

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (7/10/16)

Silver said:


> I dont know the Velocity atty @Faheem777 so I dont know exactly where the airhole would be from your pics
> But your coil looks great in the photo!
> Congrats
> 
> ...



Thanks @Silver, looks like I have a lot of experimenting to do this weekend hehe What coil resistance should I aim for with the 28g wire? I'm assuming you are still suggesting a single coil build right?


----------



## Faheem777 (7/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Closer to the bottom ..... lower



Will give it a shot!


----------



## Silver (7/10/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Thanks @Silver, looks like I have a lot of experimenting to do this weekend hehe What coil resistance should I aim for with the 28g wire? I'm assuming you are still suggesting a single coil build right?



I would say around about the 1 ohm mark. Give it a try.


----------



## StangV2_0 (9/10/16)

Make an identical coil to the first one and add it in. Will drop your ohms down to roughly 0.6. 

Make sure you are using the scottish roll wick technique. Sucks the juice up fast fast! 

Coil looks a bit high but could just be imagining it. 

Other than that seems ok. Just add 2nd coil and you will LOVE it. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------

